# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Socrates Project, training program for 15 PhD students, created to develop the field of social robotics with an application focus on robotics in eldercare, Europe

## Airicist

socrates-project.eu

facebook.com/socratesITN

twitter.com/socrateseu

----------


## Airicist

The SOCRATES project: How do robots help humans?

May 8, 2020




> How do robots see the world and specifically people? How can robots help humans? In the SOCRATES project Çağatay Odabaşi from Fraunhofer IPA is developing advanced computer vision algorithms for service robots to make them see people, objects and environments. This video specifically focusses on person detection and action recognition methods. It also introduces some of our robots and shows how those technologies can be used to interact with a person and offer some help.
> 
> Acknowledgment: This work has been funded by the European Union under the SOCRATES project (No. 721619).

----------

